# What Do You Think???



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

What do yall think about these peoples goats.They live like five minutes away and I'm cosidering buying one.What do you think of there prices?
Here's the website http://www.johnsonfarmboergoats.com Thanks,Sara


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't find anything about prices, where is thata page?? They have pretty goats imo.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Great looking goats. Are you get a goat to show or something else? Shelly


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are very nice looking animals....they will be very pricey though...just from looking at them, looks like they are a big show family.....If I had the chance, I would buy from them.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

they have really nice goats. Are you thinking about getting a doe or a buck to show? I think it would be worth it.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I want to get a market weather for 4-H.I currently don't have any boers so a buck would be useless.They are in Guilford,Indiana 47022


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are absolutely STUNNING!! These are definitley high quality animals with very impressive pedigrees. Read big money. 
There are a couple of Boer sales here in wa where they sell 4h wethers for $100.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that a wether will be cheaper than bucks and wethers...I would deffinately go for it.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They won't sell me one!  They said they want to wait and sell them as herdsires :veryangry:.They are in 4-H with me so I thought they would sell one but I guess not.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry. Herdsires do sell for more money :roll: . How old are the kids(goats)? They may end up wether some and selling for market projects. Good luck with your search. Shelly


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I found another place with babies that were born in December.They are weathers that have been dehorned,utd on shots,wormed,& tagged for $75.I will be picking him up any time now and I can't wait. :dance: I will be posting another post to count down to then and to let eveyone know because I'm so excited.(Did I mention I was excited? LOL)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

SWEET!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What happened to the edit button?

Anyway just wanted to say sounds like you got a great deal, good for you!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I posted a new thread titeled: Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. It is about the goat that I"m getting and will have picks when I get him.


----------

